# Advanced Beneficiary Notices



## coderguy1939 (Jan 29, 2009)

I code for an ASC and I am wondering how ABNs are handled for surgeries that Medicare may not cover.  Does the doctor handle this or does the facility have the patient sign a separate ABN?   If the facility needs to have a separate ABN signed is it handled the same way as the professional side ie. explaining to the patient that the procedure may not be covered by Medicare?  Input would be appreciated.


----------



## mbort (Jan 30, 2009)

coderguy1939 said:


> I code for an ASC and I am wondering how ABNs are handled for surgeries that Medicare may not cover.  Does the doctor handle this or does the facility have the patient sign a separate ABN?   If the facility needs to have a separate ABN signed is it handled the same way as the professional side ie. explaining to the patient that the procedure may not be covered by Medicare?  Input would be appreciated.




David,
As an ASC, you are not eligible for ABN's for procedures that are not covered by Medicare per the Medicare guidelines.  

Mary, CPC,COSC


----------



## Sueedwards (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello Mary, 
I was wondering if you could tell me where that is written on the Medicare Guidelines for an ASC.  Also would that apply to a hospital ambulatory care unit?
thanks, Sue


----------

